# Getting online with the wii



## Nick_SRi (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all, i've had my wii a year and i've just found out i can get online with it. Anyway i followed a guide i found on the net and i managed to get connection with my wireless router but when i do the test it says i can't connect to the internet and there is a error code something like 0533.

Just wondering if anyone on here has had the same sort of problems.

Cheers, Nick


----------

